# Washing goat skin gloves?



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Bring home a couple of pairs of nitrile gloves and try those when you will be away from work for a few days so any swelling will go down. They really reduce the amount of stinging going on, though you will still rarely get stung through them. I never get any swelling these days, but early on I did. I once barely avoided having to cut my wedding ring off - I used the old EMT trick of a spiraling thread under the ring to finally get if off just in time before my finger ballooned to keilbasa dimensions.

To wash the goat skin, I put them on my hands and use mild soap as if I was wash washing my hands, then rinse copiously. Then I take them off and use liquid detergent on the canvas gauntlet parts - rinse again, thorougly.

Then I roll them in old towels to press out as much moisture as possible and let them dry flat. Just before they are fully dry I put them back on my hands and flex them. They will never be as nice as when they are new and will always be stiffer, and eventually wear to a shiny and smooth and dark surface. I've tried all kinds of leather cleaners and dressings, but none alter their short life-time. I mend mine when needed, using scraps of kid gloves from back when young girls went to fancy dances wearing long gloves that went almost up to their armpits. Yes I know, that really dates me! But the truth is I _am_ as old as the hills, and what the heck else should I do with my stash mis-matched, half-pairs of opera length gloves? Neither my current life-style nor the state of my arms would make that sort party-dress a good idea these days. 

In the olden days we sent our gloves to the dry cleaner, but I doubt you could find one outside of a major city that would know what to do with them now. (They weren't actually dry cleaned, but the cleaners knew how - or who to send them to -to get them spotless again.)

Enj.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Just threw mine in the washer with the jacket and used mineral oil on the leather immediately after they were done. They're outside drying now. Hand washed the veil/hat and placed it over a tall container to keep it expanded while it dries.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I've actually thrown my goat skin gloves in the regular wash a few times and they are fine. First, I pour goo-gone on them and scrub them well to remove as much propolis as I possibly can. (this is easier when you put your hands in the gloves). Rinse them off in the outside laundry tub and then bring them inside and coat them with Wisk. Put them in the regular laundry at that point. I lay them out to dry (no dryer) and when they are almost dry, I put my hands in them to get the leather to the right "fit" of my hands.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The secret to cleaning goat skin gloves is to rub Bananas On then after washing them to soften them back up. The oils from the bananas make them soft as kit leather. NO! NO! don't do that. I was being evil. I wash them on gentle then place then in a dryer with no heat and a pile of clean dry rags. A few cut outs and you will be at it again.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

My dog chews nothing in the house but has found the need to chew my goatskin gloves.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> The secret to cleaning goat skin gloves is to rub Bananas On then after washing them to soften them back up. The oils from the bananas make them soft as kit leather. NO! NO! don't do that. I was being evil.


 :no: :ws: :lpf:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

First pick off any big chunks of propolis then put them on and scrub them under a cool running sink faucet to get most of the grime off of them. After that, launder on a gentle cold cycle with detergent. After they are done, let them slowly dry in an airy spot away from direct heat or sunlight. Once they are dry put them on and work some saddle soap into the leather and they are good to go.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I put them on, wash them like washing my hands with Dawn dishwashing liquid. Let them dry and after they dray I soak them in mineral oil laxitive (FGMO with no perfume) and work them until they are soft. In a pinch you could use Vaseline but it doesn't work in as fast. Then I wipe them on a paper towel and then squeeze them good wrapped up inside a paper towel to get off the excess oil. This gets off propolis, honey, etc. Or at least dissolves the propolis into the leather.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> The secret to cleaning goat skin gloves is to rub Bananas On then after washing them to soften them back up. The oils from the bananas make them soft as kit leather. NO! NO! don't do that. I was being evil. I wash them on gentle then place then in a dryer with no heat and a pile of clean dry rags. A few cut outs and you will be at it again.


Read the first line and my blood pressure rose. Was about to post a scathing reply and then I read some more. I'll post a little of what I was gonna say.
Way back in the 70's when I was just a teenage bee haver my mom figured out I got dehydrated bad from working my bees. I was dumb and didn't even start messing with them until it was like hot July and dearth to top it off. (I was sort of dumb about bees) 
Her brainstorm was for me to eat a couple bananas before I go out to the yard...here have another for the road. Oh man that was a bad day. 

Back to the gloves. I wash mine on my hands like Michael Bush does only I have one of them fancy boot and glove dryers with a fan inside. They are a bit stiff so I'll oil them a little with tung oil like I use on my boots and other leather. 
Wear out about two pairs a season. Save the old holy ones for the gauntlets but so far have not used them for anything.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

enjambres said:


> Bring home a couple of pairs of nitrile gloves and try those when you will be away from work for a few days so any swelling will go down. They really reduce the amount of stinging going on, though you will still rarely get stung through them. I never get any swelling these days, but early on I did. I once barely avoided having to cut my wedding ring off - I used the old EMT trick of a spiraling thread under the ring to finally get if off just in time before my finger ballooned to keilbasa dimensions.
> 
> To wash the goat skin, I put them on my hands and use mild soap as if I was wash washing my hands, then rinse copiously. Then I take them off and use liquid detergent on the canvas gauntlet parts - rinse again, thorougly.
> 
> ...


I just throw mine in the washer and let hang dry. I've probably washed mine 10 times


----------



## clarekate (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone!!! For the advice and for the laughs about bananas  I'm new but at least that's one mistake I have avoided, haha!


----------

